# shoulder pain



## Guest (Jul 12, 2003)

Every time I work on my shoulders, my right shoulder hurts, specially when doing the military press, and I can also hear the clicking sound that a lot of you described, but I don't think it has anything to do with the pain.

I have tried doing different exercises, but I don't feel I am getting complete work out.

can anyone help!!!!

thankx


----------



## demon (Apr 23, 2003)

My shoulder(s) would sometimes hurt a bit and can make lifting difficult.

I find that high-strength ibuprofen gel can help a bit.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Some lifts like behind the neck military press and behind the neck pulldowns aggrivate the rotator cuff. I would not advise doing these lifts if you have any kindof shoulder injury. If it is infact a rotator issue here is a link for some exercises that will strengthen the rotator. Normal exercises do not strengthen the rotator and some exercises do aggrivate it. The link below should be helpfull and it has pictures. These exercises wont do anything for appearance but will have a positive effect on the internal strength of the shoulder.

http://familydoctor.org/handouts/265.html

http://www.webgate.net/~welchiro/ex-rot.html


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

try a massage on the shoulder!?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

If you still have pain then Ibuprophen will help but not heal. Truth is you need to either drop the military and let the shoulder heal up.

You can try and do military with palms facing each other and this will take some strain off the shoulder. Gains wont be as drastic but you will still hit the shoulder enought to not agrivate it and allow some healing.

DO NOT DO BEHIND THE NECK MILITARY OR PULLDOWNS.

Rotator exercises can be done but really light so as to not let the primary muscles take over and not hit the small supporting muscles that you are trying to target.


----------



## T-man (Sep 3, 2003)

My left shoulder often clicks while benching but it does not cause any pain.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

i get the shoulder click also. sometimes it does hurt though so i stopped behind the neck exercises an this has helped abit.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Hackskii is right on the money, regular behind-the-neck movements will destroy your rotator cuffs.


----------

